# Cummins, block heater



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know this has been discussed but I can't find the thread.

my understanding is that all of the Cummins engines have a block heater installed?

If the option is in the build sheet it is a $9 option.
All this consists of is having the cord installed?

So what I'm getting at is, All I need to do is get the cord and install it my self ?

I haven't crawled under it yet to see if a heater is installed.

so now I'm a newbe to the oil burner club
be gentle....lololol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

right all you have to do is buy the cord at the dealer. The cord plugs into the block on the passenger side of the truck below the exaust mainfold and in front of the turbo. if i recall right mine hade a black cap that screws on where the cord plugs into. I 'm assuming that you have a 3rd gen diesel? im not sure if the 2nd gens are the same. Its sucks its a $9 option and they just don't include it. i think mine was $80 to buy separet :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;587249 said:


> I know this has been discussed but I can't find the thread.
> 
> my understanding is that all of the Cummins engines have a block heater installed?
> 
> ...


Holy crappers, did the sun just rise in the west????????????  :waving:

Welcome to the dark side, next thing you'll be getting a Blizzard. lolololololololololol


----------



## wilddodge05 (Jan 7, 2007)

you can go to napa and pick the cord up for $20 bucks payup


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Snowfarmer we need pics of the new Cummins


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

cord from Cummins is $10.00, Its the same style as on a big truck Cummins. On the Common Rail Cummins a cord does NOT come on every truck.... it is a ordered part IF you dont have it there is a screw on plug that is just infront of the oil filter where you screw the cord onto. IIRC the 89-02 came factory with a plug on all 6BT's


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sno commander;587258 said:


> right all you have to do is buy the cord at the dealer. The cord plugs into the block on the passenger side of the truck below the exaust mainfold and in front of the turbo. if i recall right mine hade a black cap that screws on where the cord plugs into. I 'm assuming that you have a 3rd gen diesel? im not sure if the 2nd gens are the same. Its sucks its a $9 option and they just don't include it. i think mine was $80 to buy separet :


 It's an 08,
I crawled under her yesterday and found the cap that your talking about
$80 sh1t...



Mark Oomkes;587259 said:


> Holy crappers, did the sun just rise in the west????????????
> Welcome to the dark side, next thing you'll be getting a Blizzard. lolololololololololol


Thanks for the warm welcome..
A blizzard for me....lolololol



ABES;587385 said:


> Snowfarmer we need pics of the new Cummins


I'm going to take some today...



IC-Smoke;587548 said:


> cord from Cummins is $10.00, Its the same style as on a big truck Cummins. On the Common Rail Cummins a cord does NOT come on every truck.... it is a ordered part IF you dont have it there is a screw on plug that is just infront of the oil filter where you screw the cord onto. IIRC the 89-02 came factory with a plug on all 6BT's


It should come on everyone.: The truck next to it had the cord on it.
On the window sticker it said "block heater.....$9
But we know that they have the block heater already installed.
So are they are gust charging us for a cord that cummins supplies with the engine when it's shiped to dodge?

I guess I'll call around and see where I can find one.

Thanks,


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah it is stupid they dont all come with one, dads 05 and my 06 didnt come with one


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know, you would think that when you pay 5k for the cummins option that they would throw in the $9 cord too.

They filled the tank for free and that cost more than $9


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I learned the hard way about using the heater. Plug it in when you get home and unplug when you leave = big electric bill. I picked up a heavy duty timer from Ace Hardware and set it to turn on at 4AM and off at 7AM, by the time I leave it's warmed up with no big electric bill. Just wait until the orange snake chases you down the driveway.:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

g.moore;588485 said:


> . Just wait until the orange snake chases you down the driveway.:waving:


You've seen those too.
I was backing away from my garage one time and one of those orange snakes
chase my truck all of the way down the drive.

I looked up the price of that cord. The dealer wants something like $42 for it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting, my electric bills do not go up very much and I plug all my diesels but the one that fits inside in. 

PS If you happen to catch the orange snake while plowing, there's usually some good fireworks.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;588672 said:


> Interesting, my electric bills do not go up very much and I plug all my diesels but the one that fits inside in.
> 
> PS If you happen to catch the orange snake while plowing, there's usually some good fireworks.


x2, i calcualted it out a few years ago and it would cost me around $1.50 per day to leave it plugged in. i


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I was fortunate to get one with my truck, but a freind didn't get one with his CTD, he picked up one at the Cummins dealer for a third of what Dodge wanted.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

To avoid the Orange snake I drape the cord over the plow so I dont forget, I know a couple guys that drape it over the drivers mirror.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

04superduty;589660 said:


> x2, i calcualted it out a few years ago and it would cost me around $1.50 per day to leave it plugged in. i


WE use to count $1 /day years ago, so your probably right. Cheap insurance IMO.


----------

